# BP monitor



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A year ago i changed doctors. Usual doctor refused to give me a check up as i was ot having treatment The last time he saw me was seve years previous. 
The first thing was a quick check up.
We have a familly history of High blood pressure heart attacks and high cholesterol. My bp was 150/100 cholesterol was 6.9 Seven years earlier the figures were140/90 and 5.8

Now after changes in pills they are as of friday morning 113/82 and 3.9

I use a blood pressure montor about once a fortnight. It may not be as accurate as the docs but it gives me an idea as to the ups ad downs.

My doc say that if i am unlucky i shall live to be a hundred

Thank you medical sciece

Dave P


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Dave

I took my BP monitor to the nurse when I went for a check up for a couple of occasions and compared mine with hers 8)

They were not a million miles away from each other so I am happy with the readings I get from my machine


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ray uses one and it is a good guide so that you can watch for any problems.
The wrist one was useless but the one he bought from Lloyds Chemist (and is the arm band) has served him well.
Glad you are fit.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, we have one. Viv bought it to check out her BP a while ago, I've only used it occasionally, but did strap it on a couple of weeks ago when I was stressed out about work & other things and had headaches rolling on, and it was way too high. I had a week away, stress went down and BP back down to normal. It's worthwhile getting one to check things out, you can follow it up with a visit to the doctor if it doesn't change.


----------

